# Shimano Technium XT10000 Vs Diawa Tournament Surf Basia 45 QD



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Does anyone has any information on these two (spinning reels) relative to:

1) Casting distance comparison
2) Ease of use (user friendliness)


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Are you referring to the Aero technium(sp)? If so, it's very nice. The line lay on that thing is incredible. I have 3 friends who have them. I think another friend has the QD45. The areo is heavier than the QD. Haven't thrown either one. I believe that Peter Thain set a record with the Aerotechnium(sp).


----------



## ChronicFatigue (Nov 21, 2003)

I have the Aero technium.. cant compare it with other reels in this category but from my experience it is a lovely bit of kit.feels light but strong..the retreive is very smooth and fast... I also like the look of it...doesnt have go faster stripes just decent engineering.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "ChronicFatigue",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

I have the Surf Basia. It's a dream. Really light, very smooth, and put some legs on my casts.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

jedi,can you estimate how much distance the reel gave you?where do you get onei n this country?


----------

